# Getting New Trainer



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Had the same Trainer for 3 years. Told her I only wanted to lose 1 pound a week. She was working with the program that is offered using the Computer. I have not lost any weight. I have gained Muscle, Blood Pressure, Heart Rate, Cholesterol and Body Mass is all good. I'm not upset and my Doctor is Happy.

My Trainer is quitting and suppose to get another Thursday. Not sure if this is Good or not. Thinking I might want to change results fed into Computer like doing away with thoughts on losing weight but not wanting to Bulk Up maybe just have more strength and endurance.

Funny the other day I had to cut and split Firewood. Thought good I have been working out I should do ok with this. Afterwards I couldn't hardly move. I know like my wife said it was working different muscles.

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok today had this New Trainer he started me out as New. I explained I had been working out for 3 years. He wasn't listening had my weights way too low. Set my workout back years. All he said was he was sorry but didn't have time to reevaluate me. I did learn some from him.

Well brought my New Workout up on my Computer my New Workout Weights are Way too Low because he put my Evaluation Weights in Low.

Thinking of going ahead and using the Weights I had and letting the Computer catch back up. I know it was a complete misunderstanding and didn't gain anything with this evaluation, I'll just go with another Trainer. 

big rockpile


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well went in this morning got things straighten out. Their setting me up with my old Trainer.

I showed them what this other Guy did and they said that isn't right. I told them that it probably just a big misunderstanding.

big rockpile


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Here's a good workout for you. I'm starting today.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

MoonRiver said:


> Here's a good workout for you. I'm starting today.


Interesting I already do Yoga. My Yoga instructor has another type of class she invited me to which should be fun.

As matter fact she was the one that told me how this other trainer probably messed up. Not sure how old she is but she did say she is in her 70's and left it at that.

I was to be in a Wheelchair but between my wife and Doctors I'm not.

big rockpile


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Glad you are going back to the old trainer. I wouldn't work out with anyone that didn't have the time to re-evaluate me. That's his job! If it was a time issue, he should have apologized and re-scheduled.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Today I did it. Went to her other class. It is Low Impact but brought my Heart Rate up, worked on my Balance, Light Weight Lifting and Opened up many Joints.

Sore but I feel so GOOD.

big rockpile


----------

